# Peanut Butter?



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Is creamy peanut butter okay to give to a Chi? A friend of mine is giving her dog a "Kong" with peanut butter in it. I was thinking about doing that for Harley (standard size chi). Plus he loves peanut butter on a dog biscuit :lol: I was just wondering what everyone thought about that.

Thanks for any information


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

They make peanut butter dog cookies, so I can't see anything wrong with that. I also know someone that puts peanut butter in their dogs kong, and have never had any problems. If u r so unsure though, just ask your vet. But honestly if they make pb dog cookies, I really think it would be fine.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Peanut butter is ok as a treat it keeps them busy chewing and chewing and chewing...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh my yes!!!! My dogs just LOVE peanutbutter (and yes they like the creamy kind). It is the best thing to use in Kongs in my opinion. Its also good for hiding little treats in it, so not only are they getting peanutbutter, but suprize treats as well.
Peanutbutter is very good for dogs. We use it all the time at work to get dogs to take their meds. 
As a dog trainer I suggest to people stuffing a Kong with peanutbutter before work and sticking it in the fridge. That way when you get home you can give your pup a kong while you unwind and your pup doesnt have to go nuts waiting for you to settle down from work. 
Oh there are so many things you can do with a Kong...but I am going to stop myself now before I bore you...lol :wink: 
Hope this helped
-Jessica


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

ive heard that dogs shouldn't get a lot of peanut butter but it's okay for them in small amounts. i'm sure you could put some in your chi's kong and i'm sure he'll love it! 

personally, we use plain yogurt and plain all natural pumpkin for zoey's kong. she goes nuts for it. we freeze it the night before and when i have to go to class i give it to her in her xpen. i think it's healthier than peanut butter. but that's just my opinion! :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Mikey loves peanut butter. I don't see anything wrong w/ it. He also has peanut butter dog treats.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Now that I read my post I dont mention moderation...lol!!!
Yes peanutbutter is good for dogs, but only in moderation (thanks colleen!!!) 
What I mean is only give them one peanutputter-filled Kong a day. Pumpkin is awesome for dogs!!!! If your dog likes it then that is something else you can use. You can alternate days and only give peanutbutter maybe three times a week. 
Yogurt is also great for dogs, so is cottage cheese. You can find all sorts of yummy stuff to fill Kongs with but eveything is best in moderation.
Again Colleen, thanks for pointing that one out! 
-Jessica


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

One class on dog obedience that I took, the instructor used the kong full of peanut butter, the canned cheeses and then other things in between-chopped meats, kibble, etc. then she froze them, so it took longer for the dog to enjoy it. It is a good idea. Keeps them from getting bored, and chewing on other things. But that is the good thing about chis, they do not seem to be chewers.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I wish that was true for Kylie!!! She chews on EVERYTHING...maybe i can blame the pomeranian in her...lol!!!! My other two only chew on tissue paper...lol


----------



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I forgot about the dog biscuits, Harley loves them! I've been dunking his biscuit into a mixture (honey and Peanut Butter) before he goes into his cage before work. He loves it.


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I remember my parents giving peanut butter, just a little bit and my dad would say it was for their shiny coat! Don't know if he was right or not, but I just remembered that!


----------

